# 6 Point Doe?!



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

Bow hunted south Texas this weekend on an awesome piece of property (what land isn't awesome down there this time of year..) and was able to take a pretty rare animal, for me at least. The landowner had seen this deer with her fawn 2 years before but had let it walk, assuming the nubs on her head were some skin or bone disease that made her look like a button buck. Nobody saw it last year until it walked past my ground blind Friday evening. I was only 11 yards away from where he walked out and assumed he was a yearling buck. The longer I watched, the more obvious it became that either he was castrated or "He" was not a He at all. I made the decision that since the deer was mature and did not have any fawns with it, I would take her. Sure enough, I was able to get a good shot off and it didnt run 40 yards. When I walked up, it was obvious. I had just taken the first doe with horns that I had ever seen. She was a 6 pt and weighed 135 lbs, about 20 more than most of the other does out there. I was proud of my little 6 point HeShe deer and everyone got a good laugh. Was wondering who else has had a similar experience..

The guys couldnt help but give her the most appropriate name. Pat



~Buckags


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Very rare indeed, congrats on the best scoring doe you will ever shoot! Your doe is bigger than my first bow buck.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice Pat deer???


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have heard that could happen, but have never seen one that I know of.
Congrats!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

So....What tag did you use?


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Was curious also about which tag. Very unusual for sure. Have hunted my whole life and this is the first one I have every seen..


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Never heard of anything like that before, interesting! She-males exists in the animal kingdom too


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

That's nuts! wait... nevermind


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

*Tag*

Well, we debated that quite a bit actually. I couldn't convince myself antler less was the right one because, she had them. But buck was wrong too cause it was a female that had babies a few years before we think. So I just filled out both and figured I would be able to talk my way out of any trouble for double tagging it, especially with picture evidence. I don't need all the tags anyways so it worked out just fine


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

Very rare for sure. I saw a deer that was brought into my fathers business about 15 years ago that was a doe and she had 12 pts and scored in the 170's. I wouldn't have believed it if I didn't see it for myself. She was still in velvet in December when she taken. 2Cool for you to have that opportunity! Congrats!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

must have been picked up at the bar and her fawn was the leftover....

she was forced to play both parents....


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

So, would the antler restrictions that are in place in some areas apply to an antlered doe?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

Thats a great question. I have found out that it is very hard to make any of the regulations apply. I would hope that if I shot this in the other places I hunt (antler restricted), the GW would understand. I may call TPWD today to ask out of curiousity..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

BuckAgs said:


> Thats a great question. I have found out that it is very hard to make any of the regulations apply. I would hope that if I shot this in the other places I hunt (antler restricted), the GW would understand. I may call TPWD today to ask out of curiousity.


This has been brought up before actually, and if you do the research, I think you'll find that "antlerlessâ€ tag canâ€™t be used. In the past, when this issue has come up, autopsies have been performed on the deer and typically, a pair of testicles is found inside the chest cavity. Typically these â€œdoeâ€ are hermaphroditic. So, while â€œno tagâ€ applies â€¦ the GW will likely tell you to put a buck tag on it. Itâ€™s probably at the state officialâ€™s digression if no one comes to look.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Buck/Doe*

Spec rig is exactly right. Does can have antlers, but they will always be covered with velvet. Bucks shed velvet with the increased levels of testostorne (sp?). Without testicles, you do not have the ability to shed velvet. So this he/she has testicles, just not located in the traditional spot. If the deer had female organs, had it had a fawn? You can look at the uterus and tell if she has had a fawn. From the pics it appeas as though she has not nursed a fawn (the nipples get elongated and do not go back to their original appearance).
Neat animal and once in a lifetime trophy for sure!
Congrats.
BB


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

I knew someone on here probably had some knowledge about it! We actually did some exploring to see if anything seemed weird but when we cleaned her or him, it seemed all very normal and female. If there were testicles, they definitely were not in the right vicinity and we missed them. Either way, thanks for the insight. 

As for the tag, I talked to a buddy who was a GW for about 15 years and he said the same thing- if it has horns in any way, use a buck tag. He said he saw one of these over the course of 15 years and doesn't think anyone would give someone a hard time either way. He said similar discussions came up often when it came to hybrid ducks and species limits.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

That is rare, congrats


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Not that there is anything wrong with that !!!!


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice crossdresser! haha jk That's cool!


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

*tags..*

First, congrats on a rare one indeed. About 30 yrs ago a 3pt." doe" was taken from a ranch in sabinal.. I didn't see it but in person but did see all the pics. Only other one I've ever heard of. Anyways, the State of Texas defines a buck as having antler growth protruding thru the skin. Period. Nothing about the sex of the animal as far as I have found. Antlerless is just as it states, antler"less".


----------



## Ecb85 (Dec 6, 2013)

Several years ago there was a hign fence place in Moss Hill that had a doe that had grown "1" spike out of one side of her head. This was probably 10 years ago or so.


----------

